# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Meklēju ТЛ271-320

## Orioelfa

Meklēju tiristoru ТЛ271-320. Latgaļčikā nav  :: .

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja nav ļoti steidzami tad "Latgaļčikā" ir tāds onka Viktors, ar garu bārdu un velosipēdu, laikam otrajā rindā ar muguru pret vērtiem. Viņš braukā uz Krieviju un var dabūt dažādas detaļas, kuras tur uz vietas citiem nav. Var runāt ar viņu, ka mēģina sagādāt.

----------

